# Tomat mit NIO



## RoNa (13. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein lauffähiges Beispiel zu Tomcat mit NIO.

Das ChatServlet von Apache Tomcat 6.0 - Advanced IO and Tomcat läuft bei mir nicht. Ich benutze tomcat 6.0.20 mit WinXP. Unter Linux läuft es aber auch nicht.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp/Link geben? 

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Warum willst du Tomcat mit NIO nutzen (abgesehen davon, dass Tomcat selber auf NIO aufbaut)


----------



## RoNa (13. Jul 2009)

Ich wollte gerne einen Chatserver mit Tomcat realisieren.


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Ja aber wieso willst du dann mit NIO hantieren?


----------



## RoNa (13. Jul 2009)

Ich denke nio ist dafür predestiniert,weil damit die Performance besser ist.

Hast jeman ein anderes Beispielfür einen Chat-Server auf Tomcat?

Ich habe mir https://atmosphere.dev.java.net/ ausgesucht, aber das läuft leider nicht.

Robert


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Tomcat stellt doch selber schon die Http-Verbindungen her. Mir leuchtet der Grund noch nicht ein wieso du eine neue Datenschicht (für HTTP) auf Basis von Tomcat, welcher ja bereits für die HTTP-Daten Auslieferung gedacht ist) bauen willst.

Wieso willst du umbedingt einen Tomcat benutzen?


----------



## RoNa (13. Jul 2009)

Ich will aber nicht den ganzen Overhead haben, wenn die Connection jedes ml neu aufgebaut werden muss.


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Wenn ich keinen Overhead haben will nehm ich doch dann nicht nen Tomcat? Oo


----------

